# what can I use for a rack...



## kaitala (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm hoping to can some pickles and salsa, but would like to use a regular pot. I only have a small pressure canner (which I've never used). 

What can I use instead of an "official canning rack" in a large stock pot? How much space is required between the bottom of the jar and the bottom of the pot?

I was thinking about using the wicker paper plate holders, cut to fit the bottom (they're so cheap it's very doable) but then I got to thinking they may just be a pain in the neck, being buoyant. I have chicken wire, can I just put some of that in the bottom of the pot?


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

A folded dish towel.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

When I use a pot my canner rack doesn't fit in I put small canning jar rings all over the bottom and balance my jars on them.


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

When I use a smaller pot for canning, I put a small circular cake rack in the bottom of the pot.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

You twist-tie canning lid rings together and can make one just the right size. The gal that taught me to can gave me that sweet tidbit!


----------



## kaitala (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks, all! There sure are some smart folk here on this forum!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

stamphappy said:


> You twist-tie canning lid rings together and can make one just the right size. The gal that taught me to can gave me that sweet tidbit!


That's a neat idea!


----------



## stormrider27 (May 31, 2011)

oneokie said:


> A folded dish towel.


This is what I do. Although that lid idea seems pretty kewl.

Storm


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

stormrider27 said:


> This is what I do. Although that lid idea seems pretty kewl.
> 
> Storm


I tried the jar band thing myself, it does not work well when canning in pints and half pints. The jars would fall over against each other and it was a royal pain to remove them from the BWB canner without having several fall onto their sides. It does work well with quarts tho.


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

Look at Walmart. Ball makes a small silicone type rack for pints and half-pints (holds 5 half-pints or 3 pints) that fits most stock pots. Just measure the inside diameter of your pot and then check the measurements on that one to make sure it will fit. It fits my 22-quart stock pot really well. I use it when I have small batches of relish or jelly.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Had an old bird cage sitting in the garage for years. It was tall and round, cigar-shaped. Needed something to set on the bottom of a pot which holds 5 pints. Cut one end out of the cage and that's my bottom rack. Half of that cage later became a scalder for dipping tomatoes into boiling water.

Martin


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

I've used my pressure canner rack in the bottom of my stock pot when my WB canner was at MIL's house.


----------

